# Biggins Thread



## tommylee22 (Aug 26, 2012)

Ok I figure I should just make a Biggin thread with all the info and updates on his growth. I'll start with as most of you know he's growing to be huge. He eats a wide range of whole ground foods and insects, some fruits but very little. I got Biggin July 9th and you will see his size in pics below and also his progress all the way up to today the Aug. 26th. It's going to blow your mind!!!!!!

Oh I'll be having to up size his 40 breeder already, was told it would last 8 months to a year, whatever!!! didn't last two months lol.


Check him out I'm very proud of him and he is so sweet, has never shown any aggression and always a sweet personality. He's a BIGGIN!

Ok as before pics by date.

Day 1 pic 7/9/12
http://i1178.photobucket.com/albums/x378/tommy_hatfield79/Biggin7_13_12.jpg
Image exceeds set limits. Click to view full size image



Tonight pics 8/14/12
http://i1178.photobucket.com/albums/x378/tommy_hatfield79/photo4.jpg
Image exceeds set limits. Click to view full size image

http://i1178.photobucket.com/albums/x378/tommy_hatfield79/photo2-1.jpg
Image exceeds set limits. Click to view full size image

http://i1178.photobucket.com/albums/x378/tommy_hatfield79/photo5.jpg
Image exceeds set limits. Click to view full size image

http://i1178.photobucket.com/albums/x378/tommy_hatfield79/photo3-1.jpg
Image exceeds set limits. Click to view full size image

http://i1178.photobucket.com/albums/x378/tommy_hatfield79/photo1-2.jpg
Image exceeds set limits. Click to view full size image

Read more: http://www.tegutalk.com/showthread.php?tid=12185#ixzz24hFF4iYH

NEW PHOTO TAKEN TODAY 8_26_12


----------



## Steven. (Aug 26, 2012)

He looks like a he has a turtle shell on your lap.... His belly is huge!!!!

sent from my phone to your eyes


----------



## tommylee22 (Aug 26, 2012)

He eats like a champ, no flat belly for this Biggin lol


----------



## chitodadon (Aug 26, 2012)

How old is he and is he a extreme giant

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tommylee22 (Aug 26, 2012)

Biggin is a Bobby Hill Extreme

He hatched on the 13th of Jun. I got him the 9th of July so I've had him two months on the 9th of September. so two months old back on the 13th if you want to count from the day he hatched.


----------



## chitodadon (Aug 26, 2012)

Nice he IA huge compared to my Zeus which was born July 1st

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


He is a b/w 

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tommylee22 (Aug 26, 2012)

He grows so fast, I've had people ask where is the baby one at, I tell them "this is the same lizard you saw a couple weeks ago" they ask if I'm joking and continue to say seriously.... lol It's just amazing how fast he really is growing.


----------



## Logie_Bear (Aug 26, 2012)

Wow, I didnt realize he was from the same clutch as Ezzy. What a difference! I am floored. D:

He looks amazing tho. I hope Esmeralda starts getting more whites on her like Biggun is. Did you name him Biggun before or after you realized he was a huge piggy?


----------



## tommylee22 (Aug 26, 2012)

Logie_Bear said:


> Wow, I didnt realize he was from the same clutch as Ezzy. What a difference! I am floored. D:
> 
> He looks amazing tho. I hope Esmeralda starts getting more whites on her like Biggun is. Did you name him Biggun before or after you realized he was a huge piggy?




I know right he's just getting huge. I named him after my first reptile as a kid, I had a green iguana named Biggin. I named him this before he got here and it seems to be a dead ringer name for this guy lol.


----------



## spark678 (Aug 26, 2012)

What a fatty. What exactly are you feeding him?


----------



## tommylee22 (Aug 26, 2012)

spark678 said:


> What a fatty. What exactly are you feeding him?



I'll just paste this from other forums

So each day he gets something dif. with my rabbit and turkey I also have whole ground quail eggs mixed into the meat. So it looks like this.

M= Turkey/quail eggs(blend) with a dubia or two
T= Rabbit with Dubias or two
W=Chicken/quail eggs(blend) with grapes
Th= Quail with dubias
F= Hamburger with calcium suplament -D3.
S=Fuzzy or two with horn worms or dubia
Su= Fuzzy or two with posible fruit option(note he may only take one or two bited of fruit, he's not a fan).

Thats about it and the order changes up and depending sometimes I liketo bring him new stuff like chicken gizzards ect

Read more: http://www.tegutalk.com/showthread.php?tid=12002#ixzz24hXqWfxA


----------



## apocalypse910 (Aug 26, 2012)

How long is he now? He looks absolutely gigantic - mine is around 18".


----------



## tommylee22 (Aug 26, 2012)

Biggin is 24" maybe a little more that was mid last week lol yea he grows that fast.. He shed this weekend.


Biggin just had his first treat outside of his diet, a small chunk of a raw hotdog lol dude acted like it a kid to ice cream for the first time lol He might have to get a bite of that from time to time when we have hotdogs lol.


----------



## tommylee22 (Aug 27, 2012)

Well today Biggin was a little lazy, he didn't want to come out and enjoy his bath, he ate then I sat him in his enclosure for a min and he then went in his borrow and didn't cone back out . I guess he just wanted to nap today.


----------



## chitodadon (Aug 27, 2012)

Same with Zeus today its like he knew it was going to rain so he hid

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Murkve (Aug 27, 2012)

Amazing! I love how clearly the stripes are coming out! I don't think I've seen that before.

Would you say he's definitely gotten calmer, not just with time, but with size?


----------



## HeatherN (Aug 27, 2012)

wow Tarots only 16 inches long! same clutch, that sure is a biggin, he looks like hes a yearling!


----------



## kinggill (Aug 28, 2012)

That is very fast growth..WOW...looks super healthy!


----------



## tommylee22 (Aug 28, 2012)

Biggin is tearing up the Dubias today. had his bath and is now just basking after his monster attack on the cup of large dubias he just destroyed. Life is good in his eyes.


----------



## tommylee22 (Sep 18, 2012)

Ok folks here is biggin today 9/18/12
he is 27" long and growing fast 

















http://i1178.photobucket.com/albums/x378/tommy_hatfield79/my%20doughter%20and%20I%20holding%20him_zps7bced8ee.jpg


----------



## Steven. (Sep 18, 2012)

That guy looks like he's ready to lay lol... He's gonna be huge


----------



## chitodadon (Sep 18, 2012)

Lol biggin is huge how I get him to.grow so much and eat so much

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tommylee22 (Sep 18, 2012)

Dude eats a ton, he will eat 3 hoppers in one meal. some days a whole cup full of about 15 dubia large females in a meal. he's going to be a beast.


Biggin had a hopper and 14 dubias today.


----------



## Skeetzy (Sep 18, 2012)

You feed adult females  do you buy the dubias or run a colony?


----------



## tommylee22 (Sep 18, 2012)

Skeetzy said:


> You feed adult females  do you buy the dubias or run a colony?



I'm not sure if the mice are females they are in a 3pack from pet store. I do have a huge colony of Dubias. I also order whole ground animals online like Rabbit/Turkey/quail eggs/chicken/duck/ so on. About to re order and try whole salmon.
oh you mean female Dubias, yes large females and males, I seem to have a ton of females.


Biggin also is only using bathroom in tub or bathroom  never in his cage anymore, I'm so happy.. What I did there was everyday after he ate from day one, straight to the tub he went/goes, Now he's trained. I even went out of town for a couple days and my wife was scared to bath him and he held it till I got home... Boy was that a big dump and smelly at that.


----------



## chitodadon (Sep 18, 2012)

Wow he is really tamed

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tommylee22 (Sep 19, 2012)

chitodadon said:


> Wow he is really tamed
> 
> Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2



Biggin has never shown any aggression from day one. I will say the first week he was scared when I would reach in to tank but never once has he tail wiped or even opened his mouth as if he wanted to bite. I couldn't be happier with my first Tegu than I am with Biggin


----------



## tommylee22 (Oct 7, 2012)

Wow just looked at these pics I posted a while back on Biggin, dude has already grown bigger, I'll post some more picks soon. I wanted to talk about how much he's eating, today I feed him 6 one week old quails and he was jumping for more!! I'm starting to think this guy is going to eat me out of house and home lol. Anyway just wanted to post how much this beast is eating. I'll post some picks soon.

T


----------



## chitodadon (Oct 7, 2012)

Nice

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## larissalurid (Oct 8, 2012)

HOLY CRAP! He's growing fast! lol. He's huge. Looking great


----------



## tommylee22 (Oct 8, 2012)

OK friends, Here is Biggin, I will have had him exactly 3 months now tomorrow. I got him July 9th. Biggin was actually born Jun 13th thou for those that want exact age. He scratched me up good getting these pics so I hope you like!

T


----------



## chitodadon (Oct 8, 2012)

damnnnnn biggin is huge now

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tommylee22 (Oct 8, 2012)

I know right!! None of the people at local pet store think he's the same Tegu.. Biggin is going to be a BIGGIN lol, I can't wait to see just how big he will be once he's a year old. Oh he's 30.5" long, roughly I cant get him to lay straight by the yard stick but that's the best I could get, may be closer to 31".


----------



## chitodadon (Oct 8, 2012)

Damn at 4 months old almost 3 ft that's insane 

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tommylee22 (Oct 8, 2012)

I would love to see anyone's picks from same clutch, I got him July 9th he was born Jun. 13th. Biggin was a 2012 Bobby Hill Extreme for those that didn't know. Please post some of your pics sometime. I'm wondering how Biggin sizes up to his brothers and sisters.


----------



## agv0008 (Oct 9, 2012)

Wow. I wonder what he will max out at. Should only be another month or two. ROFL

Awesome tegu. Mine is about 3 months and 1/3 the size.


----------



## tommylee22 (Oct 9, 2012)

I'm hoping he's one like Bobby's big guys that gets up around 5.5feet.





agv0008 said:


> Wow. I wonder what he will max out at. Should only be another month or two. ROFL
> 
> Awesome tegu. Mine is about 3 months and 1/3 the size.


----------



## Logie_Bear (Oct 9, 2012)

tommylee22 said:


> I would love to see anyone's picks from same clutch, I got him July 9th he was born Jun. 13th. Biggin was a 2012 Bobby Hill Extreme for those that didn't know. Please post some of your pics sometime. I'm wondering how Biggin sizes up to his brothers and sisters.



Ezzy is from the 6/13 clutch as well. She is only about 23 in right now. Already she is slowing down considerably and sleeping most of the day. Has Biggin started showing any signs of hibernating?


----------



## tommylee22 (Oct 10, 2012)

Biggin has not shown any signs of slowing down, actually he's becoming more and more curious when he's out and as for eating less he's actually eating a lot more. I've been wondering if he's going to actually hibernate. I live in MN it's already getting cold here.




Logie_Bear said:


> tommylee22 said:
> 
> 
> > I would love to see anyone's picks from same clutch, I got him July 9th he was born Jun. 13th. Biggin was a 2012 Bobby Hill Extreme for those that didn't know. Please post some of your pics sometime. I'm wondering how Biggin sizes up to his brothers and sisters.
> ...


----------



## TegusRawsome80 (Oct 10, 2012)

Great looking tegu. He is really big for his age!


----------



## tommylee22 (Oct 18, 2012)

Seems I got some non-believers on Biggins age now lol

I can promise you Biggin is only 4months old born the 13th of Jun arrived at my door July 9th looking like first image on this thread and now well you can see the growth pics. Pics show it all if you look at tail markings it is the same lizard I assure you. Where else in MN can I get an Extreme Tegu lol.


----------



## tommylee22 (Oct 24, 2012)

Here is an update from the photos taken back on the 8th. I took these tonight. enjoy and as always any feedback is greatly appreciated.

[attachment=5590]
[attachment=5591]
[attachment=5592]


----------



## TeguBuzz (Oct 24, 2012)

tommylee22 said:


> Here is an update from the photos taken back on the 8th. I took these tonight. enjoy and as always any feedback is greatly appreciated.



Lookin good, really starting to look like a male. Keep it up.


----------



## Steven. (Oct 24, 2012)

That last pic is awesome. I love his white. Great job with him sir. Its amazing how big these extremes get compared to all the other tegus... Blows my mind


----------



## chitodadon (Oct 24, 2012)

Damn bugging his huge Godzilla looks like a tiny baby compared to.him.and.they the same age only other difference is that Godzilla is a extreme cross b/w

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


Great job keep it up

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dubya (Oct 24, 2012)

Biggin is a little bigger than Gwangi. He is damn big.


----------



## tommylee22 (Oct 24, 2012)

TeguBuzz said:


> tommylee22 said:
> 
> 
> > Here is an update from the photos taken back on the 8th. I took these tonight. enjoy and as always any feedback is greatly appreciated.
> ...



You think so? Awesome, I ordered a male but have been waiting for the features to show up, his neck has been getting fuller.


----------



## Steven. (Oct 24, 2012)

tommylee22 said:


> TeguBuzz said:
> 
> 
> > tommylee22 said:
> ...



Oh no, you can defiently see some jowls growing there


----------



## tommylee22 (Oct 24, 2012)

ote='Dubya' pid='125855' dateline='1351127000']
Biggin is a little bigger than Gwangi. He is damn big.
[/quote]

I tell you, its the whole(animal) ground foods he eats.



Steven. said:


> tommylee22 said:
> 
> 
> > TeguBuzz said:
> ...



Awesome I'm glad he's a male.


----------



## apocalypse910 (Oct 24, 2012)

The whole meats are awesome. I just ordered another 9lbs from hare-today. Looking forward to seeing what Loki thinks of the new meats.


----------



## tommylee22 (Oct 29, 2012)

So topic for today, "Do Extremes grow faster than B&W's?" I can't say as I've only had a extreme.

Thoughts??


----------



## tommylee22 (Nov 2, 2012)

So I measured Biggin today, he's now 35 1/4" long  weights over 3lb and still going strong. No sign of slowing down eating.. I wonder if he won't go down this year.. Anyway thought I would post an update on his size... thought you all might be over all the pics lol..


T


----------



## chitodadon (Nov 2, 2012)

Wow that's great huge how old is he now post pics Godzilla will be 4 months on the 15 and he is 20" long

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tommylee22 (Nov 2, 2012)

I will have had biggin 4 months on the 9th. He hatched back June 13th thou so he will actually be 5months old on the 13th if you want to count from time he hatched. When I got him he was a little over 12" and today almost 4months later he's over 35". He's a Biggin lol


----------



## chitodadon (Nov 2, 2012)

Nice I wonder if Godzilla was a full extreme instead of crossed wit b/w how big he would ne but I love my gu

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## james.w (Nov 2, 2012)

Do you mind describing the diet you feed to him?


----------



## tommylee22 (Nov 2, 2012)

chitodadon said:


> Nice I wonder if Godzilla was a full extreme instead of crossed wit b/w how big he would ne but I love my gu
> 
> Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2



Sure,

I feed Biggin whole ground animals like Rabbit,Turkey,lamb,chicken and baby quails. He also gets mice from time to time. I keep a colony of Dubia so he gets those every two-three days between the variety of animal. I also try and offer fruits and veggies. Biggin won't touch veggies but will have grapes from time to time. Oh I also mix into some of the meats whole ground organic chicken eggs I get from Hare today gone tomorrow also. This about Sums it up, although tonight he got some chicken livers and gizzards, he gets these every once in a while as well. 

One note, with all the bone and organs in the meats I feed I don't dose calcium or any Luther dusting.


----------



## james.w (Nov 2, 2012)

So a good portion of the diet is ground whole animal from Hare Today Gone Tomorrow? Do you get the fur in it as well?


----------



## tommylee22 (Nov 2, 2012)

Here is Biggin today after napping with my wife, she'd kill me if she knew I posted these picks of her waking up lol.













james.w said:


> So a good portion of the diet is ground whole animal from Hare Today Gone Tomorrow? Do you get the fur in it as well?



No, I don't do the fur he gets feathers and fur from the quail and mice he eats.


----------



## larissalurid (Nov 3, 2012)

I'm so jealous lol, he's a monster!


----------



## tommylee22 (Nov 3, 2012)

I wish he wouldn't have grown so fast lol the 40gl tank didn't last 3 months lol, I was told it would last 8months lol.


Any suggestions on best enclosures? I'm getting Biggin a 6-8' enclosure next week.


----------



## chitodadon (Nov 3, 2012)

Get him a 8x4x3

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## james.w (Nov 3, 2012)

Homemade and easily 8' x 4' for him. He may hit 5'+ at the rate he is going.


----------



## chitodadon (Nov 3, 2012)

Yea I think he will hit 5 plus

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tommylee22 (Nov 3, 2012)

He's already 3/4" from 3 feet in just 4months. I think I'll build him one next weekend. I'll post as I build


----------



## tommylee22 (Nov 9, 2012)

Well, Placed another order for Biggin to Hare today gone tomorrow.
this time we got,

1 week old quail
ground Duck W/bone & organs
ground Pheasant W/bone & organs
ground rabbit W/bone and organs

Biggin really loves the week old quail!


----------



## chitodadon (Nov 9, 2012)

Godzilla love the day old quail in thinking when I recover from everything and can afford to get more food to get week old quail

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chitodadon (Jan 2, 2013)

Hey any updates on biggin godzilla is going on 6 months I n the 15 and is now 34"

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------

